# seat color opinions



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what color would you guys suggest changing the cloth insert or the cloth/vinyl seats and the center insert on the back seats. i was thinking red but i want some opinions. the car is vivid teal with the light/dark gray interior.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

id say grey if your a fan of keeping it rather subtle like i am. i changed my door inserts to red and im not to happy with it, its to bold im going to change it to grey like my origonal plan :thumbup: will loo far better that way or black but with grey piping around it would look good too :cheers: but for the seats id say grey cuz if you go a color then you will need to do alot of work to blend them into the car meaning you will need to paint something red or do your head liner blah blah blah


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i'd say go with black if the outside is vivid teal


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> i'd say go with black if the outside is vivid teal


so hus entire seat would be black........ thats kinda boring i say black out side with grey (suede or some other type of textured leather so you dont slide around) middle


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

all black interior with an accent color piping. VERY subtle, but very nice, and clean looking


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> all black interior with an accent color piping. VERY subtle, but very nice, and clean looking


true but that would be good if he had an all black interior with slight grey accents, as it stands we have black on bottom then from the pillars up its all grey, so my thought would be mix it up change the head liner to black and have the grey visors and grey pillars then get grey floor mats and have the black carpet, and grey door inserts, then grey and black seats :thumbup: try to picture that in your head? dosent that look sexy/ elegant? and extremely understated? personally i think thats how it should have come striate out of the factory


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I did my door insert black marine vinyl with black piping around it. I'm going to do re-do my seats this winter.. probably plain back on the outside, with a dark/textured cloth in the middle. I put in black and blue seat covers to see how they would look, and I'm getting sick of all the blue. I want to keep the blue dash accents, with dark seats.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice yea id get rid of those seat covers asap. how did u paint the vent surrounds? i thought you couldnt take them out?! oh man if you can im soooo gona paint them grey. also what did u use for the piping around you doors? i tryed to use some 12ga. grounding wire but it was too stiff and it couldnt get it perfectly strait so when i glued it down it was all bendy and shiz lol


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> how did u paint the vent surrounds? i thought you couldnt take them out?!


It's actually vinyl, I didn't want to paint the dash... too permanent, plus the vinyl has lasted over a year, and I think it looks great! Just got the ebay one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7933191791&category=33705&sspagename=WDVW



> also what did u use for the piping around you doors?


haha, I just used black speaker wire. You know the free wires that come with your speakers? Take the wire, and spilit it into two (so it's just a single wire). It's amazing how perfect the wire fits right into place! I just super glued it in there. It also smoothed out any inconsistencies in the vinyl in this area.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> It's actually vinyl, I didn't want to paint the dash... too permanent, plus the vinyl has lasted over a year, and I think it looks great! Just got the ebay one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7933191791&category=33705&sspagename=WDVW
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmmm nice ill try that thats what i figured cuz normal electric wire is too stiff and speaker wire is easyer to work with more plyable what type of glue did u use?


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> what type of glue did u use?


For the wire I just used "super glue" or "Crazy glue". That way it's got such a small tip (can be more precise) so that it doesn't get messy. Because if you get it on the door panel, it turns white and is hard to get off; sticks out like a sore thumb.

If the glue misses the panel (does not contact when you puch the wire in) it'll buble out after a few weeks, will take a couple times to redo certain sections, but after that it's pretty much permanent


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> For the wire I just used "super glue" or "Crazy glue". That way it's got such a small tip (can be more precise) so that it doesn't get messy. Because if you get it on the door panel, it turns white and is hard to get off; sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> If the glue misses the panel (does not contact when you puch the wire in) it'll buble out after a few weeks, will take a couple times to redo certain sections, but after that it's pretty much permanent


thanks :thumbup: i wil now return the thread to the rightful owner lol thansk for letting me jack it for a few posts :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id love to have black on the entire interior
with small, very small, red accents


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

a idea i got is to get a bunch of that vinyl die stuff and dye all the dark gray stuff and the vinyl part of the seatbacks black or leave it alone and just get a 200sx gauge cluster, deep blue/indiglo (matches my 860-mp lighting scheme), the brushed aluminum cover (but paint chrome rings around the gauges) and get a black ichibahn cruz series shift knob (and cut the the stick it sits on)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

idk about that vynal dye. iv never used it but i just cant see how it would work. also dont even bother using it if you are going to try to make a dark color lighter (i.e. dark grey to light grey or black to grey) but if you are going from light to drak that mayyyyyy (dont blame me if things dont go as planned :thumbup: ) work. but hey if it does work tell us :thumbup:


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm going to just leave the color of the interior alone for now and just through some sparco's or something when i start my career and can put the car in the "big dog" stage of its life.


----------

